# Fertile or unfertile?



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

* edited to add picture properly. See below:


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If I had to venture a guess I'd say...yes to top egg, no to bottom.


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

kessy09 said:


>


On the egg at the top of the screen you can clearly see the blastoderm 
so I'd say it IS (was) fertilized. Not going anywhere now of course that 
it's cracked out of the egg!  

The one below looks like it's a day younger and possibly might be fertile too. 
Hard to tell because it's down the bottom of my screen and hard to see but 
I'd hazard a guess at yes it IS (was) fertilized too although one day younger 
and not as far advanced.

I guess we'll never know!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep fertilized


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you all! I thought so. We're fairly new to having chickens and my husband is saying no to roosters because he doesn't want a risk of eating fertilized eggs. I told him it was no big deal and he wouldn't budge on it. Anyway, I went to buy our regular free run eggs from Walmart (which we've been buying for YEARS and these were both cracked from that carton. 7 of 12 (yes, I kept cracking eggs- I ended up having to make a pavlova) were very clearly fertile. Point proven. It's no big deal.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Both fertile. Congrats!


----------

